# JTextField - Eingabe verschlüsselt anzeigen



## hdi (10. Apr 2008)

Hallo,
ich möchte die Eingabe in einem Texfield verschlüsseln, da es sich um ein Passwort handelt.
Es soll also nicht der eingegebene Text angezeigt werden.

Allerdings will ich schon ein Echo, sprich das Feld soll nicht einfach leer bleiben, sondern sich mit fetten Punkten füllen.

Ich habe versucht das ganze über setFont() zu lösen, finde persönlich in meinen Fonts aber keinen, der alle Buchstaben und Ziffern als fetten ausgefüllten Punkt darstellt. (nur so Rechtecke, was ich aber hässlich finde)

Jetzt die Frage, ob ihr solch einen Font kennt, der alles als fette ausgefüllte Punkte darstellt, oder ob man das doch über eine Methode einstellen kann (ich habe mir nur die Font-spezifischen Methoden angesehen, habe aber echt keine Lust mir die gut 150 vererbten alle anzuschauen, wo ja doch einige Namen recht nichtssagend bzw. für mich nicht zu verstehen sind).

Danke!

ps: Damit ihr wisst, was ich meine: Ich meine "•", also ALT+NUM7, dieser Punkt soll anstatt jedes eingegebenen Buchstaben/Ziffer angezeigt werden!


----------



## André Uhres (10. Apr 2008)

JPasswordField


----------



## hdi (10. Apr 2008)

oder so 

danke, ich glaube mit dieser Klasse kenne ich jetzt endlich 5% der api klassen, juhu nur noch 2000 threads erstellen ^^


----------

